# Self employed



## michaelg (20 May 2020)

I’m hoping to get back to my self-employed work at some point in June. I worked as a technician in the music industry.

Due to the pandemic I am unsure how much work I would initially get. Possibly only 1 day a week.

Is there an income support or benefit that would subsidize my wages partially until I am fully self-sufficient again?

And if so how would i know if I am eligible for it ?

PS Also is it possible to sign back onto the Pandemic Payment once signed off ? (for instance if i get a few days work one week and then nothing the following week)

Many thanks


----------



## Saavy99 (21 May 2020)

I doubt you can sign on and off the pandemic payment. I heard Mr Vararka on radio today saying they will make decision about Covid payments by the end of May. Apparently over 200,000 people currently on it were earning less than €350 a week before the vurus started. OP I would advise you to contact your local Intro centre for advise on your position.


----------

